# new bike from bikesdirect.com



## 2wd (Oct 26, 2008)

I dont know the entire history of bikesdirect and RBR, have read alot of threads and wanted to share my experience buying a bike from them.

Last Sat., I ordered a ss 29er from them, the bike arrived on thurs, only 4 business days to get the bike!! I built the bike yesterday, could have been built in about 1/2 hour but I took it completely apart to grease hubs/headseat,clean and lube chain, so it took me almost 2 hours. That also included getting the "fit" right and bottle cages and toeclips/straps (had to do the clips twice, installed them on the pedals and when I put the pedals on the clips where backwards:blush2: ) As well as getting rid of stickers, reflectors and waxing the frame.

I am completely happy with the purchase experience and the bike and the price, yes it is an entry level 29er but the amount of bike for the little amount of cash is impressive. '09 Motobecane Outcast 29er, rigid, ss, flip-flop rear hub, delivered to my door for $350. :thumbsup: The only negative is the seat, it sucks, way too much padding but that certainly is not a deal breaker and can be changed cheaply.

And just so the naysayers will believe I am not a "shill" let me post a pic of my new bike, took it for a quick ride last nite, it is going to take some getting used to looking at those massive tires compared to my roadbike but it rode awesome. Made some minor changes and flipped the hub to run it as a fixie, going for a ride as soon as the coffee wakes me up.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

I bought a $350 hardtail Mountain bike from BD about 5 years ago so I could mountain bike with my son. My son bought a $570 Trek. The Trek has shaped tubes and fancier paint. I like the round tubes and matte gray finish on the Motobecane better. They're both Alivio level bikes. There has been no difference between them in performance or durability. After about six months my son regretted spending the extra money. 

My son outgrew the Trek and is on a used KHS road bike I bought for him. 

I created a Frankenbike from my Motobecane--drop bars, bar end shifters, removed suspension fork, added fenders.

I don't like BD's marketing where they try to tie old European brand names to their completely unrelated bikes and tell stories about the history of these brands. I think they should re-label all the Windsors and Motobecane them as Beadie.


----------



## girona10 (Feb 1, 2010)

I've purchased several bikes in the last 25 years from different vendors: Good LBS, dishonest LBS, boutique internet sales, big chain internet sales, but I've been very pleased with my experience with BD on a purchase 2 months ago. I actually had an issue with the bike I purchased but this was handled with attention and great service. I'm planning to purchase another bike from BD in the next few days. Why did I wait so long.


----------



## 2wd (Oct 26, 2008)

Did 28 miles on Sat and have almost 35 miles on the bike in the 2 rides I have taken on it. This bike is a blast to ride and I am stoked about this am's ride. What a "pure" experience, even more so when riding fixed. What took me so long??:thumbsup:


----------

